# Order confirmation Email shows nothing



## pitman (Apr 7, 2010)

I just pre-ordered DSTWO+8GB SDHC ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).
when I got the email confirming my order it apparently shows that I ordered nothing





I double checked on the site and the order appears to be ok.


----------

